# Camping with 3 1/2 month old puppy?



## Ginagbaby1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

Our puppy, Casper, a malti-poo is going on 10 weeks. (We've had him for two weeks). Our family goes camping quite a bit during the summer and we already had our last camping trip of the season lined up before we got him. (Deposit paid). We are going for 4 days, 3 nights and would get his last set of vaccines 4 days after we come back. We tent camp but where we will be going it isn't very rustic. (Campground is actually in the middle of a city). Would it be safe to bring him with us since there are many other dogs around there and his vaccines wouldn't be actually complete? They have a strict leash policy and don't have any wild animals like coyotes or anything around there. 

Thank you,
Gina


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Given the age, size and vaccination history of your puppy, I personally wouldn't risk it but I was probably too over protective of my puppy when I got her. She didn't go into any public places until 10 days after her final boosters at 17 weeks.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am very protective of him too. He's only been out to the vet and outside in our yard. Our kids really want to take him to places with us but I told them that we have to wait till he has all his shots. Our only other option would be to board him in a "pet hotel" but then again I'm worried about him being so close to other dogs and I hate that thought of him feeling scared cause we've let him some somewhere strange. We don't have anyone else that we could leave him with.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Gina, welcome to the forum 

You shouldn't take him anywhere that exposes him to other dogs without having his final vaccinations completed. It puts him at risk unnecessarily.

Also, you can't board him at a day care facility until his vaccinations are done. Did you get him from a breeder? Is there any way the breeder can watch him during your camping trip? Or do you have a family member he could stay with? Your options are fairly limited with such a young puppy who doesn't have all of his shots. 

As much as it stinks, I would honestly recommend someone stay home with him - you've only had him for two weeks and it seems like giving him to someone else to take care of could interrupt any potty training or anything else you've done with him so far. Having a puppy involves certain sacrifices and it was your family's decision to adopt or purchase him a mere two weeks before going on vacation and before his vaccinations were complete. In order to keep your puppy healthy and comfortable, he should be kept safely at home, in the environment he's just getting used to living in.


----------

